# Marjory Glen, 32'=1"



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Just completed the _Marjory Glen_ at 32'=1"
Bob


----------



## MSzwarc (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks great, Bob!

Mike


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Mike
Bob


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Superb, Bob! I assume that you have got your mojo back!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Dave,
I don't know whether I have or not! What on earth does mojo mean?(EEK)
Bob


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Its from Austin Powers - forget it! What I meant was that you had become a little jaded and discouraged recently regarding the ship models. It is nice to see you back with a bang!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
I have only been building small sailing ships recently, they are a lot easier than big cargo ships and passenger liners. There is definitely a general decline in interest in the MN though and I haven't much enthusiasm myself for major projects. But small square-riggers keep me occupied well enough.
Bob


----------



## k1w1bob (Jun 13, 2009)

*MarJory Glen*

Hi Bob,
Found a small bit of info on your ship when it visited New Zealand 
enjoy regards
Bob
Link http://paperspast.natlib.govt.nz/cgi-bin/paperspast?a=d&d=DOM19100518.2.66


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Bob,
Thanks for link. A very interesting snippet. The hull still exists intact and plenty images around if you Google the name. Sometimes it is incorrectly spelt as _Marjorie Glen_. That spelling will bring up more images.

Ship modellers generally do not like building this type of ship, especially in miniature, but they are extremely popular amongst collectors. 

I was working to copies of the original plans, so it is extremely accurate.

Bob


----------



## k1w1bob (Jun 13, 2009)

*Marjory Glen*

Hi Bob,
Yes there arnt a lot of us modelling these ships now My next ship is a topsail schooner the Huia built in 1884 lost 1951. There is a great book about her and complete with a very good set of plans.
keep up the good work

Regards
Bob


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Very nicely done Bob, can I ask how you do your water, it looks very realistic. I will shortly be starting a 1:90 model of the S.Y. Scotia converted from the Norwegian Whaler/Sealer 'Hekla', it will be a scratch build based on plans in the book 'The Log of the Scotia' - Edinburgh University Press

http://www.mikeskidmore.supanet.com/st-definitives-bruce.htm

I am considering doing a half hull as you have.

Cheers Derek


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Derek,
The water is polystyrene foam shaped with a small blowtorch with the air intake turned off so the flame is about the strength of a candle flame.
Probably would not be suitable for a large model. I once used plasticine, but the quality of modern stuff has gone right down as the price has gone right up. That would probably be too heavy for a large model anyway.
My models are only a few inches long.
Click on: 
Miniature Merchant Ships
below for more info and images.
Bob


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the guidance Bob, I know there are special kits available for water effect, will investigate further. Thanks again for your input - keep up the good work. Cheers Derek


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day shipbuilder,25march,2013,oo:51,re:marjory glen,32'=1''.great looking models.would require much patience,there does not seem to be room for error.thank you for sharring.stay well.ben27


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

hi kiwi bob.25.april,2013,18:53.re:marjory glen,just read your link(post8)in newspaper of the day.that ship had one terrible voyage,both ways.it was lucky to survive,they wrote a good article back then,thank you for posting,ben27


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks, I have very little patience which is why I build miniatures! I like to see the job up and running in the first hour of work. As I rig in wire, there are no knots to mess about with - it is all glued on!
Here are some statistics for the _Marjory Glen_ model:

Commenced build 1st February, 2013. Completed 12th April, 2013.
Total days on which at least some work was done - 30.
Total number of days on which I did no work at all on it - 41.
Least work ever done on one day - 30 minutes.
Most work ever done on one day 2.90 hours.
Total work, including making display case & carrying case - 52.4 hours.

Everything was timed on a stopwatch and if I stopped for any reason, I stopped the watch.

Bob


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Hello again Bob,

Just a note to say how much I enjoyed your article on 'Miniature Ship Modelling' in the W.H. Smith's special edition of 'World of Model Boating' I bought last week. Lots of good tips.

Regards Derek


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello Derek,
Thanks. Glad you enjoyed the article - I have had some very good feedback from it.
Bob


----------

